# Saturday night/sunday morning CBBT report



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Got into a school of stripers at around 1:00am when the tide started to go out strong. Caught about 40 between 1 and 3:30 in the light line midway between small boat channel and the 1st island. Except for a couple at 18" the rest were between 22" and 26".


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice catchin mlb>


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

good job man - i have dne that in a fog when you could see from pilon to pilon !! we had no choice but stay and fish, well thats what we told the SWMBO's ...when we did come back in it was at 2 mph and i never looked up from the screen all the way back to little creek !!


----------

